# New forensic skull displays



## scourge999 (May 4, 2008)

I just finished making these tonight. One skull split down the middle mounted on velvet in shadow boxes. I am so sick of making just skulls it was fun to make something I can hang on the wall.


----------



## vurderlak (Oct 4, 2010)

very cool. I like the wall art concept


----------



## tot13 (Jul 25, 2007)

How could you split a skull??!?!?!! But hey, it works! It would definitely be a very interesting wall display whether in a haunt or not.


----------



## Plastic Ninja (Sep 30, 2010)

Huh. Interesting idea. I like the look of it


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Those are what you call "conversation starters"


----------



## My CReePY Garage (Jun 7, 2010)

THOSE ARE AWESOME!!!
Oh I so wish I was home to make stuff.


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Classy, yet sick. I like it.


----------



## goneferal (Sep 8, 2010)

I used to split skulls for a living. All you need is a Stryker saw


----------



## goneferal (Sep 8, 2010)

BTW, I'd keep those on display year round. They look great. Where'd you get them?


----------



## VooDoo Von Shrunkenhead (Apr 16, 2009)

I need those.


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

Oh now thats awesome, Scourge.... did you make them for yourself or are they a commission piece for someone else? Whoever they are for, they will look great... I really, really like those!!


----------



## scourge999 (May 4, 2008)

Thanks everyone, they were really fun to make. I am going to do some more.



Dixie said:


> Oh now thats awesome, Scourge.... did you make them for yourself or are they a commission piece for someone else? Whoever they are for, they will look great... I really, really like those!!


I made them for myself but I might need to share these with others. They look really cool in person. Thanks Dixie.


----------



## SpectreTTM (Aug 22, 2005)

Nice work.

You could always use them for awards for a costume party.


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Awesome work ... I'd keep them out all year.


----------

